# New look



## Starbrow (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the logo you have at the top now. Sooooo much better than the boring functional stuff. I wish it was a little bigger because I have a hard time seeing all the detail on it. Or I could just get a bigger screen.


----------



## David Pence (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, I'll work on some new banners ... the new shield is here if you want to check it out.

http://www.cafepress.com/thetolkienforum


----------

